# Southern California Tree Companies Needed



## Darin (Feb 19, 2017)

http://www.directclaimsmg.com/providers/

My friend James reached out to me again looking for help. With the rain many trees are uprooting. Need tree companies for emergency service. 

Also, get ready for the coming season. SoCal may not be the need in a few months or even days. Get on board now!


----------



## GlenWimpy (Feb 19, 2017)

Darin said:


> http://www.directclaimsmg.com/providers/
> 
> My friend James reached out to me again looking for help. With the rain many trees are uprooting. Need tree companies for emergency service.
> 
> Also, get ready for the coming season. SoCal may not be the need in a few months or even days. Get on board now!


How do we sign up? I've been trying to get work there!


----------



## Darin (Feb 19, 2017)

Just fill out that form on the link. James will get back with you. If you aren't local. It probably wouldn't be enough to warrant leaving your home for it. Some here and some there. They get direct leads from insurance companies requesting an ER. It's not like you just ask for the work and you get more. Hope this helps.


----------

